# What they do for the engine fire recall correction...



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just had my Cruze taken in to the dealership for the recall. Looks like they cut a HUGE part of the shield underneath the engine compartment. Should've taken the whole thing out instead? Dealership was nice and quick about it, but I'm starting to consider other non-GM vehicles for my next purchase...:angry:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Everything looks so naked and exposed now, lol! This sucks! I hope the newly designed piece will give a little more protection then this hack job that's going down!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That sucks! My engine hasn't needed more that a wipe down in some spots since I bought 6 months ago. Good bye clean engine.

Btw, anyone have a link to the recall thread?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

lol just change your own oil and make sure not to spill any. Problem=Solved


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a much better fix available for this issue. The valve in the attached link replaces the oil drain plug. You can attach a short piece of hose to direct the oil away from the guard. Problem ssolved and future oil changes are a breeze.

http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f106n-valve.html


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Had that valve on my f250. Works pretty well.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^ lmao. Exactly

I think I saw a group buy or discount code for the quick valve somewhere. At the time i'm like... meh, 3 years free oil changes, do not need. 
now I have to go dig it up


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Will I get thrown in jail by the Recall Police if I don't bring it in? I'll risk it. I just don't trust dealer auto mechanics much.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am most definitely not getting that recall done. The solution is just plain stupid.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

It looks like they just removed the entire shield. They would, at most, have to remove about an inch of the one edge near the drain plug. That's it. Probably not getting this done.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

You do realize that cars going back to the 70's and past always had an open space in the engine comparment where you could see the ground. For the most part 6 cylinders had so much space that you could practically climb into the engine comparment and close the hood behind you.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine was done today. No noise issues, and from what I can tell no mileage decrease. I am not as upset as before. I looked at my other cars and they are open underneath. The thing is, if this is how the original design was, I don't think anyone would have cared. I think the plate is there more for asthetics than anything else. I would like to believe that of there are problems due to the shield being cut, that GM will cover the repairs under warranty.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I think the plate is there more for asthetics than anything else.


I HIGHLY doubt that. There had to be a logical reason WHY it was installed in the first place. GM does NOT like to spend $$$$$$$$ for extraneous things- ESPECIALLY ones you can't see! I don't think they were thinking of "aesthetics" when they put that plate/plastic shield there.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I HIGHLY doubt that. There had to be a logical reason WHY it was installed in the first place. GM does NOT like to spend $$$$$$$$ for extraneous things- ESPECIALLY ones you can't see! I don't think they were thinking of "aesthetics" when they put that plate/plastic shield there.


i am sure they put it there for some reason, i really doubt that they would just add it for the heck of it, i bet the cover get rid of some wind drag, with out that cover more air is going to get up in the engine compartment and cause a little more drag, but at the same time that might help keep the motor a little cooler, these motors do get pretty hot, with that cover on the heat is kind of trapped in there.

with the cover off i am expecting a slightly cooler motor and hopefully i wont notice a difference in mpg but who knows, if i do notice a difference in mpg i dont expect ti to be much. 

like rbtec said other cars don't usually have a cover like this so its probably something you really don't need. my old truck (S10 ZR2) had a cover on the bottom but it was a off road truck and that cover was a skid plate so your not banging your motor on rocks if you were getting crazy with the truck. that came stock on the truck. any other car i have ever owned did not have a cover like this. so it really should not be any thing that you need. it is a shame that there hacking it up, i do think allot less dirt will get in the engine with the cover on.

i should be picking mine up today, they called last night and the car was done in the body shop for the pait flaw, they said they were going to detail the car this morning and give me a call when there done. so i keep a eye out for any thing i notice different since the cover has been hacked up and if i notice any thing ill post what i find.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

well mine is done, 

i do not see as much open space under my car as i see in this picture, i can see where they cut the center out of the plate and i can see what is left of the shield, from opening the hood and looking in the engine compartment. ill halve to take a good look under my car here pretty soon. they called me to come get the car and i forgot to get my camera, i was gonna ask them to put it on a lift so i could get a pic of the car but left the darn camera at home..

but from what i can see i am not unhappy with what they did, seems to be A OK with me,


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

A simple question: How's your FAITH _now_ that the '*rest*' of your Cruze was *better thought-out* than the under engine shroud assembly?


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> A simple question: How's your FAITH _now_ that the '*rest*' of your Cruze was *better thought-out* than the engine oil pan assembly?


well at this point all you can do is hope they did a good job with the rest of the engineering, honestly i am not to worried about it, but i know there is a chance a few things may still need to be worked out with this car since it is a new model. i guess only time will tell...


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> A simple question: How's your FAITH _now_ that the '*rest*' of your Cruze was *better thought-out* than the under engine shroud assembly?


Considering this is a case of Chevy having too much faith in a tech to do their job right I don't think there is anything to worry about the rest of the car.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Its there for aerodynamics, not visual. Lots of high end cars have it to for the same reason. I'm probably not going to have it done since I check to make sure I'm not losing fluids and wash my engine everytime i clean my car. I look at mine and its clean even though i did have a transmissin leak. I don't think this is the problem. I think the issue is oil is being spilled right on the exhaust where the turbo is and catching fire. This will not fix the issue.
The oil is filled right above this and it you fill to fast you will spill a lot of oil on this part. When the dealer changed my oil I smelled burning oil, when I change it I did not smell any at all. So I bet this is what they think is going on but I think they need to look at how the oil is being change.


----------



## musgofasa (Jun 3, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> Considering this is a case of Chevy having too much faith in a tech to do their job right I don't think there is anything to worry about the rest of the car.


/\ +1
I read a statement from Chevy somewhere a couple days ago and it said something along the lines of "quick change oil shops doing messy jobs". I think if someone is in too big a hurry they could spill enough oil across the turbo part of the exhaust and onto this piece to be a problem, but it's not a problem for anybody who watches what they are doing. The only reason they recalled all the cars is to show their customers they are willing to take responsibility for something that wasn't necessarily "fool proof"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the reason so much of the shield is being removed is because if you develop a slow leak and don't notice, then you may have a flammible, non-evaporative, fluid build up without knowing about it.


----------



## musgofasa (Jun 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think the reason so much of the shield is being removed is because if you develop a slow leak and don't notice, then you may have a flammible, non-evaporative, fluid build up without knowing about it.



good point /\


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> A simple question: How's your FAITH _now_ that the '*rest*' of your Cruze was *better thought-out* than the under engine shroud assembly?


It's not a bad design, at all. 

It takes a retard to cause a fire from an oil change.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hoon said:


> It's not a bad design, at all.
> 
> It takes a retard to cause a fire from an oil change.


not to mention driving a car that has a burning smell and not stopping to check the smell.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought the problem was the oil filter housing. When the oil is changed either the o-ring is left off, not replaced with a new o-ring or the housing is either cross threaded on the engine or overtightened and cracked. This causes an oil spray onto the exhaust manifold, etc.

A collection of oil drippings onto this lower pan is causing the fires? Doesn't seem likely, but what do I know?

BTW, It would be difficult (at least on the LS) to spill oil onto that lower pan. It doesn't leak from the filter housing in the filter change process. Believe I've owned of number of vehicles where the oil change process is messy no matter how careful you are. The Cruze is a neat one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gritts said:


> I thought the problem was the oil filter housing. When the oil is changed either the o-ring is left off, not replaced with a new o-ring or the housing is either cross threaded on the engine or overtightened and cracked. This causes an oil spray onto the exhaust manifold, etc.
> 
> A collection of oil drippings onto this lower pan is causing the fires? Doesn't seem likely, but what do I know?
> 
> BTW, It would be difficult (at least on the LS) to spill oil onto that lower pan. It doesn't leak from the filter housing in the filter change process. Believe I've owned of number of vehicles where the oil change process is messy no matter how careful you are. The Cruze is a neat one.


If done correctly. Unfortunately a lot of oil change places don't open the dipstick and fill covers before starting an oil change, which means the filter doesn't drain when you open the drain plug on the bottom.


----------



## musgofasa (Jun 3, 2012)

Recall done yesterday. Looks like they actually removed the entire cover. No ragged edges like in the pictures I saw earlier. Haven't drive enough to tell if it makes any difference in MPG or cooling etc, but it's going to be close to 100 deg this afternoon when I leave work and I have about a 100 mile drive this evening so I will let you guys know if I can tell anything. 

I got under the car to check and if they cut it, I can't tell. I think they must have removed it completely. Has anyone gotten a better look at what GM says was supposed to be done per the recall document or whatever?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Everything looks so naked and exposed now, lol! This sucks! I hope the newly designed piece will give a little more protection then this hack job that's going down!


I took my car in for work done to the heater(inside the car)and they proceeded to do the recall hack job and that is exactly what it is!!! I asked the if I could refuse the recall hack job and they said it is a fire hazard and proceeded to do it anyway . Since they know better than anyone else about cars once they have it the ball is out of your court(you are a stupid "person that knows nothing about cars") so they will do what is better for the "dumb public". Now the entire under panel is gone and they made no mention of replacing with anything else! I wonder where they put all the panels they remove? I saw no problems with the panel and it kept my engine clean. Now my engine will get road dirt on it. Oh well!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The July issue of GMTechlink is out now. I find it interesting that there is not a single mention of the fire recall/belly pan modification in it. Just waiting for someone to post that their dealer service department doesn't know a thing about it.


----------



## musgofasa (Jun 3, 2012)

well it didn't seem to hurt MPG on mine. I can see that my engine will be getting a lot dirtier. I jacked the car up and looked and they must have just completely removed it rather than cutting it like I have heard other people say. 

From my dealer, there is no intention of replacing the panels or anything like that at this time. All they are doing is trashing the one that is on the car and it's over. 

I might see about making one myself since I probably won't be going to the dealership for services much longer. I like the people there and the prices aren't bad, but I have a complex about letting other people turn wrenches on my cars lol.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Just remember the car and its parts belong to the owner. Once you have your car in for repair and the lower panel is removed ask for it and the hold connections back it belongs to you. Once you arrive home and have the time later on you can make a better cut yourself and then reattach it. Also wait till you have the Recall letter in hand then call the dealer letting them know that and ask them to call you back once the new part arrives from GM for you because you want to have the correct unit as an OEM installed.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Just remember the car and its parts belong to the owner. Once you have your car in for repair and the lower panel is removed ask for it and the hold connections back it belongs to you. Once you arrive home and have the time later on you can make a better cut yourself and then reattach it. Also wait till you have the Recall letter in hand then call the dealer letting them know that and ask them to call you back once the new part arrives from GM for you because you want to have the correct unit as an OEM installed.


_*That's basically my plan, too, Bohdan ..*_ except to ensure there are no 'misunderstandings' between my wishes and the service department's actions, I plan to remove the under tray shield myself along with all attachment hardware and fittings and put them safely away for a rainy day. And, like you, I will permit them to install the factory-new, factory-redesigned two-piece replacement shields solution when it's available.

I wish to retain the original part because 1) I'm not convinced its removal will not adversely affect the performance in other key ways: cooling, aerodynamics and drag coefficients come to mind, and 2) I 'm not concerned about the statistically unlikely fire hazard because I do my own routine maintenance and am a stickler for a clean and tidy engine bay. Additionally, I own a 1.8 LS where underhood temperatures are far less than those of turbo-equipped 1.4 motors in key heat-generating components.

You rightfully note that we own the vehicles and it is our legal right to accept or reject a hastily-improvised field solution, with some shops .. but not all .. performing shoddy, haphazard work. Your local dealer did the prudent and cost advantageous thing by removing the entire shield.

Here in my neck of the woods, the local Chevrolet-Buick dealership _(thankfully, not where I purchased my Cruze)_ did a nasty 'rip-and-tear' on all 16 new Cruzes they had in stock. How do I know this? I took the time after hours to crawl under each of the cars and visually inspect their work: UGH! Shameful.


----------

